# Galireya Reef - White Top Hara



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Why is this fish not listed on the profile section? I see it has 2-3 different names, but none of them are listed. Is it there and I just don't see it?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It's not there yet. I was looking for it too.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

your best bet would be to google them, there's some good info out there on em. I"ve got a group in the mail on the way to me, awesome fish.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

There is plenty of info on these Cyno's out there on the web.

The profiles section on this forum isn't up-to-date, but its hard to keep up with all the species flooding the hobby....


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I've got plenty of info on them, that's not my problem  Being that I have all the info, I wondered why I hadn't been able to find any here, minus from the forums. Thanks for the info about the 'being up to date' part, WS.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

teqvet said:


> Why is this fish not listed on the profile section? I see it has 2-3 different names, but none of them are listed. Is it there and I just don't see it?


 Many of our profiles are member submission. Feel free to submit one [email protected]


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

teqvet- do you mean that you're trying to get a group of em? Where are you in the Panhandle? I'm in Tampa and I've got a group ariving in a few days. I could get you some fry, grow em out a bit and get em' to ya if you want to wait a bit.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

thevein said:


> teqvet- do you mean that you're trying to get a group of em? Where are you in the Panhandle? I'm in Tampa and I've got a group ariving in a few days. I could get you some fry, grow em out a bit and get em' to ya if you want to wait a bit.


I'm in Pensacola.. all the way at the NW tip. I will be getting some in the next month or so. I'm getting a bulk order through a mail order for the time being. We don't have much selection here. I just wasn't aware there were so many species and that CF wasn't up to date, per se. When I get mine, if no one else has, maybe I'll fill out a submission for them myself 

thanks again.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have them and think they're awesome. ;-)

Here's a thread about them from the Photography forum: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=hara


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cichlidaholic, why_spyder and I did submit one. Not sure what happened. Maybe if you can include the new 2008 Ad Konings book info yours would be successful!


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

75$ for that book x.x

Wife said maybe as an anniv present ;p


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

From what I've heard, and seen in the last edition - it would be well worth the $$$.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

got mine today, 7 of em' and one who looks like a little dom male, powdery blue with 3 bars showing, he's the biggest at 1.5", I'll get pics later


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

This is definitely one of the species I plan on getting when I set up my tank in two months. I can't wait! Until then, more pictures!


----------

